# Panther and Tiger stalking me!



## crazyhawk (Feb 16, 2019)

I was at an auction this a.m. and the auctioneer pulled these 2 bird dropping encrusted bikes out of the barn.  Of course, I had to buy 'em.  $75 for both.  I'll just wash 'em up, grease 'em good, put new rubber on 'em and ride!  Hopefully, they'll ride good and it'll be worth it.  Is that what you guys would do?


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 16, 2019)

crazyhawk said:


> I was at an auction this a.m. and the auctioneer pulled these 2 bird dropping encrusted bikes out of the barn.  Of course, I had to buy 'em.  $75 for both.  I'll just wash 'em up, grease 'em good, put new rubber on 'em and ride!  Hopefully, they'll ride good and it'll be worth it.  Is that what you guys would do?View attachment 950053
> View attachment 950056
> 
> 
> ...




Yep, that's what I'd do. Was $75 the starting bid?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 16, 2019)

I'd clean up the chrome, otherwise yep, killer deal!!


----------



## crazyhawk (Feb 16, 2019)

GTs58 said:


> Yep, that's what I'd do. Was $75 the starting bid?



The starting bids were $2.  I actually paid 40 for the Panther and 35 for the Tiger, but of course they threw in a nasty Ross 10 spd and this Roadmaster Skyrider because they got no bids.  If you've ever bought bikes at estate auctions, you've probably had to endure hours of waiting and waiting while they sell one spoon here and a box of Christmas ornaments there.  I don't like auctions at all, but there are just so many old farms here in Ohio and almost every barn has an old bike of some kind.


----------



## Ridge Rider (Feb 16, 2019)

It was worth your time .



The '67 Sky Blue Panther is a rare bike . Once you get it cleaned up,  I may have a matching slimline tank buried in my garage somewhere.  Just PM me .
Dave


----------



## crazyhawk (Feb 17, 2019)

Well, I did a quicky clean-up on the Tiger, about 4 hours of scrubbing, tearing down and adjusting.  I would be more thorough on a higher-end bike, but it's a rider and I like keeping it kind of funky.  It rides great.  The Panther has a stuck neck, so I'll tackle that later.


----------



## 57pack (Mar 14, 2019)

Wow! Your Tiger roars! 
Bought a Panther 2 a few years ago that cleaned up nice for a rider.
I was looking for a Jaguar but I love the Panther!


----------

